# Coffee Grinder opinions



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a Gaggia classic and having bought ground coffee I'm now in the market to start grinding beans at home.

I have narrowed it down to a few doserless models through various reviews etc and would like your opinions before i splash the cash.

I am leaning towards a compak k3, but also in the running is rancillio's rocky. Or a Eureka Mignon? Or an Ascaso i1-i2?

I'll probably only be using this for the espresso machine, and am tempted by the compak's ease of use with the auto timing switch.

Anyone got any opinions?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Compak K3 Touch and am generally very happy with it. It is not without issues but then no grinder is. What first attracted me to the K3 was its value - grind quality is frequently compared to a Mazzer mini at twice the price. Here is a brief run down of what I consider to be the K3 Touch's pros and cons:

Pros

- Grind quality

- Value

- Looks (when my wife saw it she actually raised the question of upgrading the espresso machine because it looked ugly in comparison!)

- Consistency of timed dose

- Easy to clean

- Mini hopper reduces overall height of grinder so it will fit under kitchen cupboards

- Build quality

Cons

- Grind retention

- Upper burr carrier is not spring loaded like on Mazzers so grind adjustment collar has a little bit of play

- Grind clumping (this is a common feature of doser-less grinders but is easily solved using WDT in the filter basket)

- Location of adjustment knob for timed dose (it is on the bottom of the grinder)

- Mini hopper costs extra

I cannot speak from direct experience but from the other grinders you are considering I would rule out both Ascaso models and the Rocky as they are not quite in the same league as the Compak K3 or Eureka Mignon. That is not to say the Ascaso models and Rocky are bad grinders, just that the K3 and Mignon are really small commercial machines and so more machine for the money. If you have any questions or would like to know more then please do feel free to PM me.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

WDT Weiss Distribution Technique just in case you're wondering I have not used any of those grinders so couldn't comment but now I feel I've been some use


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mazzer Mini can be had for about £350 if you know where


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-royal-commercial-coffee-grinder-/190691464375?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2c6618d4b7

worth a look


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm watching that one stop telling everyone ;p


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-royal-commercial-coffee-grinder-/190691464375?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2c6618d4b7
> 
> worth a look


Been watching myself (unlikely to bid)......looks in ok nick. Sadly no Golden beauties to grind the coffee though and adding some would cost a few quid.

Can see it it breaking the 300+ barrier. It might me worth asking for the serial number to work out the age.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking at the p-filter forks should give indication of age, mazzer changed them I think 2004-2005...but yeah serial will confirm


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for your reply to my grinder post - I have ordered a Eureka Mignon because it seems to be rated highly - and whilst the burrs are smaller than the compak - it's a bit of a smaller machine - which given the size of my kitchen is a sensible option! I did want to go for the compak, but even with the mini hopper it looks kinda big!

Hopefully the Eureka will be a good choice!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I bought a Eureka Mignon a few weeks ago and it is AWESOME









enjoy it!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I heard first hand opinions about the superior grinding quality of the Eureka vs. a Super Jolly, and I tasted some shots grinded with this little grinder. The quality was great. Not sure why the little burrs of the Eureka gives this high quality, but it's there. Also, the retention is near zero. ~ if you single dosing, just give a smack with your palm over the burr chamber, this will make the coffee retained pops out.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I too have a Eureka, and I'm really enjoying it. Size was quite important for me too, and it fits great on our counter under the units. It did take a while to get it dialed in for my espresso machine, as there's not really a suggested place to start on the dial, but when you're in the ballpark, the numbers on the dial make repeatability and fine tweaks fairly easy! Enjoy


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

So... to ask something really fickle - those of you with Eurekas - what colour did you go for?!


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

gloss black, quite like it and don't regret my choice - although the white looks good too from the pictures, almost ipod like...


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

have taken a risk an ordered the matte black...


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure you'll be delighted with it! You can let us know how you get on.


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

one other question - a bit unrelated but not sure where I should post it... I've been looking at the VST filters, but can't find the right portafilter handle to go with it - do you have to use a bottomless one with a VST filter? I'm not keen on the one that came with my gaggia classic that has the plastic pressure bit inside it...

or do i just put the new vst basket into the gaggia porterfilter and leave out that plastic bit?

any recommendations?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Look here http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gagbotdom-gaggia-classic-bottomless-portafilter.html

I used to use this with my Gaggia and VST basket. Great combo


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic - good job I already have that exact one - i ordered it a few months ago but couldn't get the hang of it (i'm a bit of a novice)

will get a VST and give it a go!


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

ridged or ridgeless? I don't understand the difference! (I told you I was a novice lol)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=39141

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I too have the Eureka Mignon and went for Matt black. I love it!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i've got a gloss black eureka mignon. very happy with the colour and it's a great grinder. it's also a very good size for a domestic kitchen, and is fairly quiet. i think you'll be very happy with your choice.


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

wow.... wow.... grinder is fantastic.... though now bouncing off the ceiling due to finding the right grind


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it. Think I had 6 or 7 double espressos in the space of a few hours when my new machine came.

I know it seemed like a good idea at the time but it did not end well.

Drink lots of water


----------



## adesignercallednick (Jun 20, 2012)

ouch... feel very iffy today.... not feeling like a coffee just yet....


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just to add, I too have the Eureka Mignon after previously have both an MC2 and a Rocky. Far superior in every way to both those, clumping at first but once the burrs settle down it is actually not so evident. I grind into a container on mini scales rather than directly into portafilter though so a quick WDT is no problem. For the record I got it in red, a bit racey but fits in with my timer, knockbox and cups and looks the bis. For me it is the best looking grinder out there.


----------

